
Analysis of the #LessAmbitiousMovies Twitter Trend - jamesjyu
http://blog.backtype.com/2011/01/analysis-of-the-lessambitiousmovies-twitter-trend/?utm_content=backtype-tweetcount&utm_medium=bt.io-twitter&utm_source=direct-bt.io
======
zg
Would be interesting see most the most popular tweets for this hashtag
adjusted in some way for #followers per retweeter to see if you could separate
the "quality" of the tweet from the volume of followers it reached (to counter
the Katy Perry factor mentioned)

------
hipsterelitist
I'm rather impressed that this was started by someone with so few followers.

------
alex_c
Reminds me of the #firstdraftmovielines trend:

[http://www.alexc.me/riding-a-twitter-trend-
firstdraftmovies-...](http://www.alexc.me/riding-a-twitter-trend-
firstdraftmovies-an-adventure-in-three-days/160/)

------
danilocampos
I hate these memes so damn much. One ripples through your stream and you've
just got dozens of lines of junk to wade through. The first one is cute, the
rest are just obnoxious.

Wish Twitter for Mac had tweet filtering support. I know others do, but I'm
psychologically dependent upon the Tweetie UI.

